# Audi TT TTS (8J) | ARMYTRIX Full/Catback Valved Exhaust | OBD2 Control Module & App



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

*ARMYTRIX - AUTOMOTIVE WEAPONIZED​*Armytrix was born from a culture of innovation. We create products, services and experiences for the present while bringing the future ever closer. With uncompromising determination, we go where others can only dream of, to achieve what others thought impossible. This undaunted spirit has propelled our rise and fueled our desire to achieve even greater feats. We've only just begun.

*EXHAUST FOR AUDI TT/TTS​*Stimulated by the Armytrix's T304 stainless steel valvetronic exhaust, the TT/TTS are performing like never before. Designed with the intent of pushing the limit of performance to the maximum edge without losing durability and drivability. Build by seasoned craftsmen, the quality can be observed from the smallest of welds, ensuring what you're receiving transcend mere automotive parts. The pictures and videos don't do our system the justice it truly deserves. This is a system that needs to be appreciate in person for the full and awesome effect.

*SOUND /// THE SHOW STOPPER​*When the lights dim, the spotlight hits, all eyes are on you, feel the rush of adrenaline, the surge of exhaust audio overwhelms the airwave. The free flowing nature of our exhaust offers an escape route for the most primal sound to emerge directly from the engine. A deep timbre defines the lower revs, a hypnotic purr, the prelude for the incoming devastation. Full throttle engaged, an immediate F1 style audio pitch invades and occupies your auditory system; drowning out the thoughts of doubts and disbelief. Convert non-believers into fanatics, the journey has just begun.





*VALVETRONIC /// THE REVOLUTION​*Rapidly changing circumstances require a countermeasure that can keep up with the increasing pace. Our valve system is built to offer tremendous functionality to the user’s daily drive. No longer does one have to pick between explosive exhaust audio or playing-it-safe stock settings. The smartphone app allows for unprecedented access to real-time events and backs it all up through precise data logs, with everything displayed on user friendly interfaces. Adding to the repertoire, the digitized controller creates yet another method for one to gain access to the valvetronic system.

*Valves ON (Race Mode):* Improved Low Level Tone | Amplified Mid-Range Note | Increased High Pitch Acoustic | Sharper/Crisper Sound | Noticeable BHP Gain | Low&Mid Range Torque Upgrade | Unobstructed Exhaust Flow
*Valves OFF (Street Mode):* Maintain Low Profile | Everyday Driving
*Automatic Adjustment (Auto Mode):* Throttle Controlled | RPM Controlled | Automatic Back Pressure Regulation | Power Maintenance at Low RPM for Launch Start

*ORIGINAL VALVE CONTROL KEY FOB STILL INCLUDED​*****Available For iOS and Android****






*AUDI TT/TTS
DOWNPIPE, FRONT PIPE, MID PIPE, VALVETRONIC MUFFLER, QUAD TAIL PIPES​*






*TAIL PIPES IN 3 EXQUISITE OPTIONS (POLISHED CHROME SILVER, MATTE BLACK AND TITANIUM BLUE COATED)​*






*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI TT/TTS* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-tt.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

Armytrix can be liken to an automotive gateway drug. We expose you to a world of adrenaline pumping action, where the cars are loud, the power is perpetual, and the sensation never subside as long as your foot remains on the peddle. This is not a hallucination, real performance for the real gearheads, arm your TT/TTS for the long road ahead. 













*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI TT/TTS* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-tt.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## bennyvh (Sep 26, 2015)

Hi Armytrix ppl,

I live in Belgium and am a happy owner of a TTRS but haven't found exhaust systems that i liked untill i came across your system.

I have been mailing, leaving comment on youtube vids etc. about a TTRS version since i like your exhaust systems,
unfortunately i never have gotten any response thru any channel about this.

Then i started contacting dealers who then contacted their contact with AT and said it won't be available at all and that
it isn't possible to fit the TTS version on the RS.

can you please get back to me if there's uncorrect info i've gotten.


thanks in advance!


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

bennyvh said:


> Hi Armytrix ppl,
> 
> I live in Belgium and am a happy owner of a TTRS but haven't found exhaust systems that i liked untill i came across your system.
> 
> ...


Hello bennyvh,

Thank you for contacting us and for the kind words. Unfortunately, the information that you have received is correct, our Audi TT/TT-S exhaust is not compatible with the TT-RS. There are currently no plans to modify the design, sorry for the inconvenience caused.


----------



## bennyvh (Sep 26, 2015)

ok thanks for getting back to me, guess i'll have to wait untill the R8 will take it's place


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

The TT-S is all dressed up and ready to go! Adorned in Armytrix's valvetronic exhaust, the whole setup is looking on-point. Get a flying start to your day with our state-of-the-art system, wake yourself up with a smooth sounding exhaust; it's a lot better than a cup of coffee! Got business to attend to? No problem! Our valve control will drop the audio back down to stock level to keep it classy!













*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI TT/TTS* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-tt.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

There is no compromise when it comes to quality. No wiggle room to maneuver No excuses to fall back on. There is only, do. A mentality that we uphold with unwavering determination. Each exhaust is the testament of that resolve, from the design to the welds to the packaging; when the system gets into your hand, it is in pristine condition and ready to unleash hell.













*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI TT/TTS* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-tt.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

Tread lightly when you're around an Armytrix equipped automobile. Don't want to startle it and receive an earful from the stainless steel system. A detonation of sound, unlike anything you have experience before. And the power the comes with the smooth flowing design adds the cherry on top of the Audi TT experience













*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI TT/TTS* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-tt.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

White is the color associated with innocence, despite this, these 2 definitely do not fit that bill. You can put the blame on us, in turning these Audi TTs into automotive demons terrorizing and ambushing fellow road users with our valve system. ON and OFF modes separate the two vastly different worlds; one of serenity and the other, well we'll let be the judge. 










*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI TT/TTS* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-tt.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

Don't let them define who your are, with Armytrix valvetronic exhaust create your own category with audacious power and unbeatable audio. Smooth path design creates advantageous circumstances for the maximum exhaust runoff. With every throttle, a believer is born, have a listen and you'll understand.








*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI TT/TTS* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-tt.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

Armytrix exhaust establish new performance boundaries for the Audi TT. With our finely crafted valvetronic exhaust, one can increase the auditory blast radius and enhance overall power output, without sacrificing comfort. Our simple valve operating system offers one the chance to jump between drastically different worlds of auotmotive performance.










*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI TT/TTS* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-tt.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

This fully loaded Audi TT is prepared for the road ahead. KW-V3 Suspension//CSB SR10 Wheels//Yokohama AD08R Tires//Stoptech STR40 Brakes//Unitronic ECU Stage II//Unitronic Air Intake//Unitronic Downpipe//Armytrix Catback Exhaust. 








*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI TT/TTS* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-tt.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

Irresistible quality, an exhaust that just keeps on giving. With every rev, untainted audio overwhelms your senses, power flows seamlessly across the range, the performance that you've been salivating after is finally all yours and yours alone.








*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI TT/TTS* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-tt.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

Maintaining torque on the low end and enhancing power up top, plus a killer audio, what other system can do this for your TT/TT-S? Armytrix delivers the crucial upgrades through our carefully designed and finely crafted valvetronic exhaust. Alternate between the worlds of over-the-top performance and neighbor friendly cruise with a simple touch. The magic of Armytrix exhaust is all yours; if you want it.










*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI TT/TTS* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-tt.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

Our friends in Hong Kong equipped the Audi TT-S with Armytrix valvetronic exhaust. Improved production of power and sound are secured through the battle tested design and unmatched quality; and with our exclusive use of the OBDII module, install time is reduced with the ability to capture vehicle's running data. The most technological advance exhaust could be yours!








*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI TT/TTS* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-tt.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

Summer is almost here. It's time to get your upgrades for that perfect sunset cruise. Armytrix exhaust is here to put that breeze into your hair, to drown out the crashing waves with soothing F1-like exhaust audio. Have our controller or smart phone app ready in hand to cycle through the different modes to set the mood just right.








*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI TT/TTS* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-tt.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

A strategically designed exhaust system that has been build to deliver the bespoke quality and mind-blowing performance. With every rev, the gases are funneled through the streamlined system and unleashed. Ultra aggressive exhaust audio takes over the airwaves and permeates your auditory system. Additional power flows seamlessly through the vehicle, giving you the extra juice to take it to the next level.








*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI TT/TTS* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-tt.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Armytrix (Mar 9, 2016)

For this army green Audi TT, everything is locked and loaded, ready to fire! The Armytrix exhaust is with its valvetronic system means the user can manually alternate between two modes that produce drastically different outcomes, or leave it on automatic for a totally hands-free experience. Delivering crucial performances that will leave you speechless!






*VISIT OUR WEBSITE FOR MORE INFORMATION​**AUDI TT/TTS* - http://www.armytrix.com/product-exhaust-brands-audi-tt.php

*General Inquiry | [email protected]
U.S. Sales | [email protected]
U.S. Orders | 626.269.7579*​


----------



## Fasdude (May 24, 2011)

*What's the difference between the single and double muffler system?*



Armytrix said:


> Summer is almost here. It's time to get your upgrades for that perfect sunset cruise. Armytrix exhaust is here to put that breeze into your hair, to drown out the crashing waves with soothing F1-like exhaust audio. Have our controller or smart phone app ready in hand to cycle through the different modes to set the mood just right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi there.

I have a 2010 Audi TTS with Unitronic Stage 1 engine and dsg flash tune. What's the difference between the single and double muffler system? I really love the looks of the double muffler system on the black TTS with the R8 body kit. 

I would appreciate the price list on the various configurations.

Also, do you have an app for android devices? (I have a Motorola Moto E 2nd Gen phone.)


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

Exhaust is not perfectly centered . Nice body kit though .:heart:


----------

